# Envoyer une photo, pas en piece jointe!?



## Vincemac (29 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

un petit truc :hein: :hein: ,
comment  envoyer une photo dans le corps du message,
pour ne pas avoir à l'ouvrir en piece jointe,
c'est le pb avec les mails envoyés vers un pc 

merci 


vincent


----------



## jupiter (29 Novembre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> un petit truc :hein: :hein: ,
> comment  envoyer une photo dans le corps du message,
> ...


avec mail?
tu la drag and drop dans ton message !


----------



## Vincemac (30 Novembre 2006)

avec Mail, oui;
j'aimerais que lorsqu'on recoit le mail avec une photo en fond,
il apparaisse auto à l'ecran,
sans clic sur piece jointe


----------



## jupiter (30 Novembre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> avec Mail, oui;
> j'aimerais que lorsqu'on recoit le mail avec une photo en fond,
> il apparaisse auto à l'ecran,
> sans clic sur piece jointe



tu prends la photo et tu la glisse dans le message que t'es en train d'écrire


----------



## Vincemac (30 Novembre 2006)

c'est pas même chose que faire : "joindre"?
merci:rose: :rose:


----------



## Alycastre (30 Novembre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> c'est pas m&#234;me chose que faire : "joindre"?
> merci:rose: :rose:



Si, c'est la m&#234;me chose, la diff&#233;rence sera faite par le logiciel de la personne qui va recevoir ton mail.
Si c'est un Mac, la pi&#232;ce jointe sera d'embl&#233;e visible, si c'est un Pc , pas s&#251;r du tout ...
Y a un Pc dans la salle ??? :rateau:
Ceci dit, tu nous parles de photo en fond ??? Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose ... Pas possible avec Mail de mettre un wallpaper !


----------



## Goli (30 Novembre 2006)

Je crois que notre ami cherche à composer des courriels en html !
Patiente encore un peu, Vincemac. 
Le petit félin bien nommé "Léo" est en route


----------



## Vincemac (30 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Si, c'est la même chose, la différence sera faite par le logiciel de la personne qui va recevoir ton mail.
> Si c'est un Mac, la pièce jointe sera d'emblée visible, si c'est un Pc , pas sûr du tout ...
> Y a un Pc dans la salle ??? :rateau:
> Ceci dit, tu nous parles de photo en fond ??? Ce n'est pas la même chose ... Pas possible avec Mail de mettre un wallpaper !



exactly, avec le Mac la pj est visible de suite, 
avec un pc hélas...:hein: :hein: :hein: 

euh oui, ... si qq'un qui aurait toucher un pc, ... peut confirmer que çà marche bien, 
en envoyant un email avec une image jpg,
de MAIL vers Outlook 

merci pour ta soluce


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Alycastre a dit:


> Si c'est un Mac, la pièce jointe sera d'emblée visible, si c'est un Pc , pas sûr du tout ...
> Y a un Pc dans la salle ??? :rateau:



j'envoie mes photos via iphoto  sur des pc et eux ils reçoient bien mes photos dans  le messages sans rien cliquer


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'envoie mes photos via iphoto  sur des pc et eux ils reçoient bien mes photos dans  le messages sans rien cliquer




Oui mais t'es balèze toi   :love:     


Pharmacos


----------



## Alycastre (30 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais t'es balèze toi   :love:
> 
> 
> Pharmacos



C'est pas gentil de se moquer ...:rateau:


----------



## ficelle (30 Novembre 2006)

c'est un problème avec mail.
si on place une image au milieu d'un texte, arrivé sur outlook, ça donne la première partie du texte dans le corps du message, puis des pièces jointes avec l'image et la suite du texte.
en attendant le mail de leopard, je place mes pièces jointes en fin de message.... et je n'utilise pas de signature.


----------



## Vincemac (30 Novembre 2006)

si je mets juste la photo,
et une signature  "coordonnees" dessous, 
il n'y aura pas de décalage?


----------



## Ax6 (30 Novembre 2006)

Yahoo affiche les photos 


Tout d&#233;pends du mail du correspondant (yahoo/Gmail etc...), et ce qu'il utilise comme logiciel (si il en utilise un)


----------



## Vincemac (30 Novembre 2006)

c'est vers Outlook, principalement pour pc


----------



## ficelle (1 Décembre 2006)

Vincemac a dit:


> si je mets juste la photo,
> et une signature  "coordonnees" dessous,
> il n'y aura pas de décalage?



la signature sera en piece jointe sur outlook :hein:


----------



## Vincemac (1 Décembre 2006)

mais pas la photo;


----------



## marco99 (1 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
en lisant les posts de ce message, je crois avoir trouvé la solution à ma question.
Mais dans le doute je la pose quand même :
est-il possible d'envoyer une sorte de page html (genre les newsletter ou les mails de pub comme ceux d'apple par exemple et qui ressemble furieusement à des pages web mis dans un mail) avec Mail ? (je crois que la réponse est non, malheureusement)
je demande ça car il me semble qu'on peut le faire avec outlook.
d'avance merci


----------



## marco99 (1 Décembre 2006)

et si la réponse à ma question est non, avec quoi tous ces sites font ils cela (envoyer des pages web en mail) ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

il y a une autre solution 
une bidouille: composer un PDF 
( fichier /imprimer/PDF)
ce sera un bloc lu comme bloc dans tous les cas

c'est pas le plus pratique mais si ce d&#233;tail d'emplacement de PJ est vital...
-------
A noter que certains webmails ou certaines messageries ne montreront pas la photo en mode d&#233;ploy&#233;( PJ lisible dans le corps de message ou en fin)   mas comme un fichier avec un nom, &#224; ouvrir .
La pr&#233;sentation d&#233;ploy&#233;e si elle est de plus en plus courante n'est pas la norme universelle


----------



## Goli (2 Décembre 2006)

L'idée de pascalformac est, en attendant, la meilleure. 
Je fais depuis qq temps un truc similaire : je rédige mon texte ( souvent en scriptes complexes, ce qui n'arrange rien en terme de compatibilité mac - pc ) , j'en fais une image écran en .png ou .jpg , et je l'envoi. On pourrai toujours y inserer une photo ou autre; et ce cera toujours lisible. 
1 question : dans mail/édition y a une option souvent en gris "coller comme HTML". A quoi ça sert !!??????


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Décembre 2006)

ou alors faire une page internet....

ensuite qd t sur ta page web dans safari tu fais pomme i !!!


----------



## marco99 (2 Décembre 2006)

Bien vu pomme i !!!!!
faudrait une encyclopédie de tous les raccourcis claviers...
ça doit exister d'ailleurs non ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

marco99 a dit:


> faudrait une encyclopédie de tous les raccourcis claviers...
> ça doit exister d'ailleurs non ?


oui
on en parle sur le forum
il y a des sites  qui listent les principaux
et il y a même un livre papier  complet ( américain) ( genre 2000 raccourcis OSX)


----------



## xtoflyon5 (7 Janvier 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> ou alors faire une page internet....
> 
> ensuite qd t sur ta page web dans safari tu fais pomme i !!!



Pfff tu parles, le Pomme I &#231;a fait un envoi de la page HTML seule : pas d'image, pas de mise en page CSS. Rien. Je viens d'envoyer des voeux tout vides &#224; part le texte en ayant trouv&#233;  cette astuce. Je viens de me ridiculiser avec tout mon carnet d'adresses :-/

Quel soft sous OS X permet d'envoyer un vrai mail HTML complet ?

Merci de tout aide, j'avoue que mon switch d'il y a 1 mois et demi et bourr&#233; d'embuches !
A+
Christophe

EDIT : OK Thunderbird a l'air de g&#233;rer &#231;a correctement. Bon allez, encore un "patch" &#224; Mac OS X.


----------



## Alycastre (8 Janvier 2007)

xtoflyon5 a dit:


> Pfff tu parles, le Pomme I ça fait un envoi de la page HTML seule : pas d'image, pas de mise en page CSS. Rien. Je viens d'envoyer des voeux tout vides à part le texte en ayant trouvé  cette astuce. Je viens de me ridiculiser avec tout mon carnet d'adresses :-/
> 
> Quel soft sous OS X permet d'envoyer un vrai mail HTML complet ?
> 
> ...



Bourré d'embûches*??? !!! :mouais:  Si tu trouves des embûches (plus que sous Windows*??) pose-toi un minimum de question:
du style; pourquoi mes correspondants ne reçoivent que le texte HTML ??? Et les photos se trouvent où ???? Sur ton bureau ! drôle de serveur web, que ton bureau :rateau: 
Mais tout cela en ligne sur un site perso chez ton FAI, par exemple et tu n'aura plus d'embûches ... Un patch !!!!!! mdr :hosto:


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

S'agissant de l'astuce, il faudrait aussi en siganler les limites :

- &#231;a marche bien mieux quand la page est h&#233;berg&#233;e
- les images doivent utiliser des adressages absolus et pas relatifs.
- les feuilles de styles sont &#224; int&#233;grer &#224; la page

voili, voil&#224;
apr&#232;s s'agissant du ridicule, on a vu plus grave.
surtout quand il s'agit de voeux et qu'&#224; priori ce sont les mots qui comptent, non ?

enfin, ce que j'en dis.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

mantra du jour

Respecter une mise en page sans se prendre le chou?

_PDF , PDF , PDF_


----------



## marco99 (16 Octobre 2007)

j'en étais arrivé à la même conclusion starmac, car j'avais testé une page web avec des liens relatifs et ça ne marche pas du tout.
ce qui est fort dommage c'est qu'outlook a une fonction (très simple en plus) qui permet d'envoyer des pages web même dans ce cas... c'est quand même malheureux que MS le fasse et pas Apple 
j'ai vu que la version de mail de léopard intègre des modèles de page html qu'on peut envoyer par courriel, mais est-ce qu'on pourra créer ses propres modèles (ce qui règlerait mon problème) ?
sinon quel autre logiciel de courrier sur mac permet de pallier ce défaut de Mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

entourage fait du html  ( payant , de la suite O de chez qui on sait)


----------



## Alycastre (18 Janvier 2008)

nimac a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> Moi aussi certains pc reçoivent bien mes photos envoyées de iPhoto via Mail... MAIS ... certains pc ne reçoivent que les titres des photos. Quel logiciel doivent-ils télécharger ? ou quelle manipulation doivent-ils faire ?
> J'ai cherché dans le forum je n'ai rien trouvé !!
> Merci



Toujours cocher la case " envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec windows "
Sinon, nos camarades reçoivent en plus, des fichiers data,  et ne comprennent plus rien.
Des photos en jpeg sont lues par tout le monde, ou alors c'est à désespérer ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

As tu coché comme Alycastre le conseille?
( ou l'aide Mac)


----------



## Alycastre (18 Janvier 2008)

Il faut cocher dans Menu>Edition>Pièces jointes>


----------



## yack (7 Mars 2008)

petit up de cette discussion, juste pour dire que sur léopard, y a bien des modèles html préparés, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de les fabriquer (quoique, si je vais dans iweb, je trouverai peut-être...)
Ceci dit, le pomme-i c'est bien (aïe j'ai un macbook 3rd génération, j'ai plus de pomme !) mais c'est un peu se prendre la tête de créer un fichier texte à part que tu ouvres dans safari pour ensuite l'envoyer dans mail, vous trouvez pas ?


----------

